# fingers in memories



## arthur kierski (Dec 13, 2008)

those small fingers attached to the memories seems to have more gold then the normal ones----am i correct?could someone get me some more details......


----------



## istari9 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats right! Steve has several posts about the processing of memory seperately, because of the higher content. Please search the forum and Steve's site for more info.

Ray


----------



## arthur kierski (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks Ray for your reply


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi, I am a recycler of computer components as well as other electronics. Normally, I just send the component off to a refiner and receive money for the mixed components. 

I am interested in conducting direct recycling of high percentage gold components. I know about the speed chips containing high concentrations of gold. Should I cut the fingers from RAM and other slot boards as well?

I have a chemistry background and am interested in trying the gold refining process. I understand the usage of Aqua Regia as well as its hazards. Does anyone have information on how much Aqua Regia to use against the gold chips and other components? I have a 30 gallon drum of speed chips as well as another drum of RAM chips. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

CEC Electronic Waste Recycling

*Please restrict your posts to one, with no duplicates as you have done in this case. By doing so, readers here will see your offering, and you won't annoy those of us that must keep watch on the board. This is the only copy that will remain. All others will be deleted. 

Harold*


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2008)

eliminating base metals first is important, before using aqua regia.
acid bleach usually will accomplish same task, with less hassle of eliminating the nitric and can be much cheaper, memory fingers are an easy process with acid peroxide then, acid bleach. see Laser Steves work on this watch his videos, and if you get your moneys worth of Knowlede maybe drop him a couple of bucks so he will keep this exelent work going.
www.goldrecovery.us


----------

